# Travis Owl Hooter - Locator



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

I am starting this thread for what I am calling the "Travis Owl Hooter - Locator" which is the latest design to turn your own Owl Call / Hooter. I am attaching four (4) drawings in a pdf format so that they can be downloaded and printed. They can be printed on 8-1/2 x 11 or 11 x 17 size paper.

First off I do want to stress how critical the dimensions are to achieve the best Owl sound. As most of you fellows know this design is a result of me designing, making and testing a lot of various Hooters. This unit is a culmination of all that work along with the help and support I received from the Forum members.

Drawing number-1 is a cutaway showing the two (2) styles of designs to make this Hooter. Style #1 uses a One-Piece Exhaust and Style #2 uses a 2-Piece Exhaust. Drilling the two Exhaust holes to the dimension and location as shown on the drawing is very important to achieve the correct sound and volume. Also note the exact position / location of the Shipleys Reed within the Exhaust, this too is very important. A note here about the Shipleys Reed; the unit itself has an odd size outside diameter of 27/32-inch which is slightly smaller than the 7/8-inch bore, in order to get a good tight fit, simply wrap the Reed’s largest barrel one or two times with some black electrical tape. This will allow all parts of the Hooter to be disassembled for cleaning and maintenance.

Drawing number-2 shows the dimensions and a "basic" exterior shape for the Barrel that will be used on either of the two Styles. The builder has the option to create an exterior shape to his own liking.

Drawing number-3 shows the dimensions and exterior shape for the One Piece Style. Couple of notes here; 1) the inside of the "chamber" must be as clean and square as possible, this is another important area. 2) the exterior contour and reduced o.d. size really helps in getting a proper grip on the Hooter when forming the "sound chamber" with your hands.

Drawing number-4 shows the dimensions and exterior shape of the Exhaust and the Plug for the Two Piece Style. If you do make this Style be sure to make the Plug exactly as shown and glue it flush with the outside end of the Exhaust to maintain the correct chamber dimensions.

Hope a lot of you will turn one of these and will share some photos and comments here on the Forum.

Thanks everyone and have a Hoot of a day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

Sorry videos no longer available.

I made a video when I was turning the second Owl Hooter out of the Northern Catalpa and it ran a bit over thirty minutes so I divide it into two fifteen minute segments. This Hooter was made to the dimensions shown on the drawings that were just uploaded. Hopefully this will answer any question about the drawings.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

This is what I consider to be good news, I just completed the third Owl Hooter-Locator out of Sugar Maple and cannot tell any difference in the sound or volume from the first two built. In the photo from left to right is the "prototype" made out of Poplar, next is the first one built to the new plans and made out of Northern Catalpa, and the one just completed made out of Sugar Maple. It appears that the type of wood does not effect the sound quality which is very encouraging. I will make more using different woods and if I discover any anomalies will advise.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks for posting this Thomas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT

Wildthings said:


> Thanks for posting this Thomas!




Hello Barry,

More than welcome it has been a good challenge and a lot of fun. I have compared the sound to several "store bought" products and a lot of youtube videos and all three that I have made sound as good or better ( not to brag ). I am sending one of mine to a friend for him to "test" out on his local Turkeys and cannot wait to hear back from him. I plan to drive over to my Turkey spot in a few days and see if I can get a gobble or two. I am out of wood in the right lengths so I sent Larry a PM and maybe can get back turning more soon. Let me know if you build one and how it turns out.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

Had a good surprise this morning when I got a reply from a Eastern Screech-Owl. Just after 5:am I gave a Hoot on the Sugar Maple Hooter and got an immediate reply back, but was not from one of the "regulars", Great Horned Owl or a Barred Owl. I hear this sound often at night and knew it was an Owl but had never looked it up on the Audubon website. If you have never heard one, the sound is what Audubon describes as, _"A tremulous, descending wail; soft purrs and trills". _Whatever, it is a neat sound and I am glad that he responded to my Hooter.

Here is a link if you would like to hear the sound: https://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/eastern-screech-owl bye the way, the sound I heard this morning is the second song on their list.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We have lots of screech owls around as well as barred owls. Always exciting to hear them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Several years ago, my daughter talked me into going on an Audubon Owl Count that is done every year. We joined with about 10 others and walked thru a large state park just after midnight. We heard lots of owls. One of the guides had recorded calls that they played at random intervals and that was very effective.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Several years ago, my daughter talked me into going on an Audubon Owl Count that is done every year. We joined with about 10 others and walked thru a large state park just after midnight. We heard lots of owls. One of the guides had recorded calls that they played at random intervals and that was very effective.




Hello Larry,

I hear those little Owls a lot around hear, and that "roll" sound is almost spooky late at night but still fun to listen to. I just had never looked them up on the Audubon website before. Sure was glade to "talk" with that little guy this morning.

I had one of by best friends over this afternoon and I showed him some of my latest Owl Hooters and he really liked the West Indies Mahogany one the best. I told him that you were kind enough to send me the last of the find. Guess now I will have to make him a Pen from one of the blanks. Thanks Larry.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

The mahogany will make great pens. Post photos here when you turn one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The mahogany will make great pens. Post photos here when you turn one.




Hello again Larry,

I will surely do that, but I am a long ways away from turning a Pen now much less showing that effort Hopefully not too much longer.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

OK turned just the Barrel for another Owl Hooter-Locator out of the West Indies Mahogany and did most of the turning with the new carbide tools. Started with the Square insert but quickly changed to the Spindle Gouge until I had it completely round. Then I went back with the Square until I had real close to the final shape. Then used the Round insert to almost final shape, and finished with the Spindle Gouge. I have some Radius Square inserts on order and I believe they will be perfect for the final shaping. I will do the Exhaust portion tomorrow and will add that photo. Man I love this West Indies Mahogany, turns beautifully and these photos do not dot it justice.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

Finished turning #17 Owl Hooter-Locator and started to install the Shipleys Owl Hooter reed set and tried an experiment. I did not install the round plug in the exhaust end (see photo) as usual. I did install the Reed and the plug that holds the Reed in place and then installed the Reed Set into the Hooter. I then compared the sound of #17 to #16 (which does have the round plug installed) and it sounds the same, but maybe a little bit louder, and that is a maybe.

A note here about installing the Reed itself into the hooter body; be sure that the end of the Reed (about where my finger is in the photo) is .125 to .160 inches from the end of the hooter body. Actually this can be adjusted if your Reed Set comes already assembled. If the Reed is too close to the end or too far back it will alter the sound badly.

The third photo shows the completed Hooter turned out of the West Indies Mahogany that I got from Larry @FranklinWorkshops . Hopefully all my various "finishes" will be in by this coming week and I can decide which one to use. If the Walnut Oil blends with the Beeswax as well as with BLO, then that right now is my first choice....but we will see.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Very cool! What size blanks do you use to make these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Very cool! What size blanks do you use to make these?



If you slide up there to the top of the page Lou, he's got the blueprints in .pdf files. Should be 1 1/2" - 2" square x 6" - 8". Dependent upon which model you're looking at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT

Lou Currier said:


> Very cool! What size blanks do you use to make these?




Hello Lou,

I am using 1.75 x 1.75 x 8" which does leave a small drop but it allows plenty of length to square up the ends.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

Received the Shellawax Cream and the Hut Crystal Coat finishing material in today and have applied one coat to two different Owl Hooter-Locators, (#15 & #17). Both went on fairly easy but the Hut was just a tad easier. Let me point out here that neither Call has had any really special sanding work, jut down to 800 grit. I actually like both finishes equal, the Shellawax is not quite as shinny but does have a great luster which shows the "wood" really well. The Hut does have a great shine and to me does not look like plastic, and still shows the "wood" as well as the Shellawax. Bye the way, I applied both products with a clean dry cloth as recommended by the manufacture.

I know that multi-coats and more sanding can improve both, but neither brand stated how long until a total / complete dry. I would appreciate input here advising me how long to wait until either brand is completely dry and anything special for applying multi-coats.

If I decide to sell any of these Calls should I apply at least one coat of a Cordoba Wax to them?

Thanks to everybody for all the past help to get me up to this point.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

I have driven over to Newton County several mornings early to do a bit of "testing" and pre-season Turkey spotting.

First off I sure hope that everyone is taking the time to look at and enjoy Nature in the Spring time. I just don’t know how anything could be more beautiful, the Dogwood Trees in full bloom of their pure white flowers, the Wisteria Vines loaded with Lavender Blooms, Indian Paintbrush, Crimson Clover and all the other wild flowers everywhere, hay meadows now lush green and the hardwood trees with all the new leaves, wow.

Now down to the main reason for the trips, looking for Gobblers and testing the Hooter-Locator. Met with a friend of mine and he had a mouth and box call and I had a Crow Call and three of my Hooters that I used. We went to a pipeline rightaway that is about 25 yards wide and goes down about a mile to a small creek. Just about 15 minutes before actual sun rise we walked in about 200 yards and set back on the tree line. He made couple calls with the box call with no response, and a couple minutes later I made couple Hoots with no response. Then I made three calls with the Crow call and followed that up with a Hoot and got a quick gobble reply. I then made two Hoots back to back and got another reply. Jerry made several mouth calls combined with several box calls and got several more replies. This went on for another 5 minutes or so and the Sun was now up over the tree tops but we had not seen any movement. I made several Crow calls followed by a Hoot and then a Monkey call and that must have made Mr. Gobbler mad, because he gobbled and gobbled for almost a minute. Then three hens came out into the rightaway about 200 yards from us. Wound up with 5 hens out in the open and Jerry had worked them up about 75 yards closer to us when a logging truck used his engine brake and off went the hens.

Being that I have never hunted Turkeys using an Owl Hooter before, I do believe that there is a lot to still learn and a lot to gain with their use.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have driven over to Newton County several mornings early to do a bit of "testing" and pre-season Turkey spotting.
> 
> First off I sure hope that everyone is taking the time to look at and enjoy Nature in the Spring time. I just don’t know how anything could be more beautiful, the Dogwood Trees in full bloom of their pure white flowers, the Wisteria Vines loaded with Lavender Blooms, Indian Paintbrush, Crimson Clover and all the other wild flowers everywhere, hay meadows now lush green and the hardwood trees with all the new leaves, wow.



Great mental picture! Only thing better would be adding miles of bluebonnets!




ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Now down to the main reason for the trips, looking for Gobblers and testing the Hooter-Locator. Met with a friend of mine and he had a mouth and box call and I had a Crow Call and three of my Hooters that I used. We went to a pipeline rightaway that is about 25 yards wide and goes down about a mile to a small creek. Just about 15 minutes before actual sun rise we walked in about 200 yards and set back on the tree line. He made couple calls with the box call with no response, and a couple minutes later I made couple Hoots with no response. Then I made three calls with the Crow call and followed that up with a Hoot and got a quick gobble reply. I then made two Hoots back to back and got another reply. Jerry made several mouth calls combined with several box calls and got several more replies. This went on for another 5 minutes or so and the Sun was now up over the tree tops but we had not seen any movement. I made several Crow calls followed by a Hoot and then a Monkey call and that must have made Mr. Gobbler mad, because he gobbled and gobbled for almost a minute. Then three hens came out into the rightaway about 200 yards from us. Wound up with 5 hens out in the open and Jerry had worked them up about 75 yards closer to us when a logging truck used his engine brake and off went the hens.
> 
> Being that I have never hunted Turkeys using an Owl Hooter before, I do believe that there is a lot to still learn and a lot to gain with their use.
> 
> Have a great day,
> 
> ThomasT



Sounds like a great experience
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT

Wildthings said:


> Great mental picture! Only thing better would be adding miles of bluebonnets!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great experience
> ​




Hello Barry,

Just a tad early for the Bluebonnets, although with our mild winter they probably will bloom ahead of schedule. When I lived in San Leon me and a bunch of my biker friends would make several trips each Spring and Summer out through the Hill Country to take in the Bluebonnets and the other wildflowers. End the days ride at Luckenbach and a cold beer.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

ThomasT said:


> Hello Barry,
> 
> Just a tad early for the Bluebonnets, although with our mild winter they probably will bloom ahead of schedule. When I lived in San Leon me and a bunch of my biker friends would make several trips each Spring and Summer out through the Hill Country to take in the Bluebonnets and the other wildflowers. End the days ride at Luckenbach and a cold beer.
> 
> Have a great day,
> ThomasT


Been there done that lots of times...going again this Friday


----------



## ripjack13

I found this on iap....

_Friction is needed to create the heat to evaporate the solvent and leave the shellac finish. So, heat is the critical part of friction polish. 

Less is more...it doesn't take much friction polish to work. And, too much is not good. several light coats are better than one heavy coat. Using too much friction polish for each coating is a common mistake. 

Also, you should let the blanks dry overnight or longer to totally cure and harden before assembly._

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Must be mating season for owls. We're hearing them every night, it seems. Mostly great horned and barred.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT

ripjack13 said:


> I found this on iap....
> 
> _Friction is needed to create the heat to evaporate the solvent and leave the shellac finish. So, heat is the critical part of friction polish.
> 
> Less is more...it doesn't take much friction polish to work. And, too much is not good. several light coats are better than one heavy coat. Using too much friction polish for each coating is a common mistake.
> 
> Also, you should let the blanks dry overnight or longer to totally cure and harden before assembly._




Hello Marc,

Thank you for this information. I applied way too much on the first call that I did, it became sticky and streaked some. So I had to let it dry real good for a day and then sand it down before applying a second THIN coat. I am so use to applying the Paste and then removing any excess.

Thanks again and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Must be mating season for owls. We're hearing them every night, it seems. Mostly great horned and barred.




Hello Larry,

You might be right about the mating season, I also have a lot of activity here and like you mostly the Great Horned Owl and the Barred Owl, however I have gotten a reply from the Eastern Screech Owl four nights in a row now. After all it is Spring time.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT

Hello Larry, @FranklinWorkshops

Could not figure out how to add a photo to a PM so I am posting it here. I am sending you a PM.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Thanks Thomas. I replied to your PM. Spring is here. 68 today and bright sun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Thanks Thomas. I replied to your PM. Spring is here. 68 today and bright sun.




Hello Larry,

Got the PM and replied.

Yep, Spring thunderstorms coming through last night and today, but believe it or not I talked with the Screech Owl for the fifth day in a row. With all the thunder, lighting and wind I did not think that little guy would be out and about.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Had a great experience with your hooter. I practiced with it trying to mimic owl calls I found on the internet. Once my wife thought I was close, I attempted to use it for real. 

We had a calm and clear night and I sat on the deck for an hour after midnight talking to at least two owls. The first to respond was a great horned owl and it seemed to be pretty far away. We exchanged calls for a minute or two about 15 seconds apart. About 30 minutes later, I heard a barred owl and responded to its call. It was closer, I think. It responded back to me three times, again about 15 to 20 seconds apart. 

You hooter does work. I really appreciate getting one. My oldest daughter is coming this weekend and she is into nature and birds of prey big time. I think we'll be spending nights on the deck.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ThomasT

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Had a great experience with your hooter. I practiced with it trying to mimic owl calls I found on the internet. Once my wife thought I was close, I attempted to use it for real.
> 
> We had a calm and clear night and I sat on the deck for an hour after midnight talking to at least two owls. The first to respond was a great horned owl and it seemed to be pretty far away. We exchanged calls for a minute or two about 15 seconds apart. About 30 minutes later, I heard a barred owl and responded to its call. It was closer, I think. It responded back to me three times, again about 15 to 20 seconds apart.
> 
> You hooter does work. I really appreciate getting one. My oldest daughter is coming this weekend and she is into nature and birds of prey big time. I think we'll be spending nights on the deck.




Hello Larry,

That is really great news and so glad that you have made contact with some of the "locals". Sure hope you have good weather while your daughter visits and maybe she can use the Hooter to make some contacts. Be sure and tell her that the Hooter was made from some wood that you had sent to me. I do remember that you told me you had helped your daughter do an Audubon Owl Count some time ago......so when she leaves you might find that your Owl Hooter is missing 

Have a great day,

ThomasT


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Actually, if it goes the way I think, I'll be buying one from you for her to have. She also worked one summer at the Tri-State Bird Rescue which is only a few miles from us. They have many birds of prey who were injured and could not be re-habilitated. https://tristatebird.org

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Actually, if it goes the way I think, I'll be buying one from you for her to have. She also worked one summer at the Tri-State Bird Rescue which is only a few miles from us. They have many birds of prey who were injured and could not be re-habilitated. https://tristatebird.org




Hello again Larry,

I really respect those folks that help all of the injured wildlife. I watch several TV programs about helping and saving little creatures of all kinds and appreciate all their efforts.

I have sent you a PM.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT

Hello everyone,

I finally had an Owl close enough to my house to record his sound this morning and made contact with him for several minutes. Went and got my camera made a call with my Hooter, got his reply and then the neighbors &^$&%#% dogs started barking and unfortunately I could not hear the Owl any longer. This is an Eastern Screech Owl and the time was about 5:30 am. I had also hear a Barred Owl early but he was a long way and very hard to hear him.

Have a great day,

Thomas


----------



## ThomasT

@B Rogers

Just sent you a direct email, let me know when you receive it.

Thomas

Reactions: Like 1


----------

